

Jailbreaking the Razer Nabu - manak
http://www.qxcg.net/jailbreaking-the-razer-nabu.html

======
cr3ative
I'm a little confused by the usage of the word "jailbreak" in this article.
Neat proof of concept, though!

------
koyote
So what is the best way to set up and configure a Wifi-proxy or MITM for
sniffing Android network traffic?

~~~
Pwntastic
Probably through a usb-tether from a desktop is the easier than trying to mitm
over wifi

------
knd775
That's some questionable security on Razer's part. Seriously, unsigned?

